# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Eşek olmak varmış

## bozok

*Eşek olmak varmış*


Bir inek, bir beygir, bir eşek çiftlikte birikte yaşarken sıkıldılar, dağılıp insanların ne yaptıklarını öğrenmeye ve beş yıl sonra buluşmaya karar verdiler...

Beş yıl sonra buluşma yerine önce inek ile beygir geldi.

Ikisi de perişan bir halde, zayıflamış, dişleri dökülmüş, adeta çökmüşlerdi.

Beygir sordu: Nedir bu halin kız inek?

İnek iç çekerek anlattı:

- Merhametsiz insanlar beni durmadan birbirlerine sattılar. Alan sütümü sağdı, alan sütümü sağdı, sonunda kesiyorlardı ellerinden zor kaçtım...

Sonra beygir anlattı:

- Benim de ağzıma bir demir parçası geçirdiler, ağzımı açamadım. üzerime bindiler. O indi öbürü bindi, o indi öbürü bindi... Canımı zor kurtardım yav inek kardeş...

Ve uzaktan eşek gözüktü.

Eşek; ıslık çala çala, etrafa çifte ata ata geldi. Mutluydu.

şişmanlamıştı, tüyleri parlıyordu... üzerinde lacivert takım elbise vardı...

üyküsünü anlattı:

- Bir memlekete vardım, birisi bağırdıkça insanlar onu alkışlıyordu. Ben de yüksekçe bir yere çıkıp anırdım. Duyan benim yanıma koştu, duyan koştu...

- Sonra?...

- Sonra beni başkan seçtiler...

- Sonra ne yaptın?

- Bir şey yapmama gerek kalmıyordu, ben bağırdıkça onlar ’Memleket seninle gurur duyuyor’ diye alkışlıyordu. ünüme ziyafet sofraları kurdular. Yedim bağırdım, yedim bağırdım...

- Pekiii... Senin eşek olduğunu anlamadılar mı?..

Eşek yanıtladı:

- üoğunluk anlamayacak şekilde eğitilmişti. Bir kısmı anladı ama diğerlerine anlatamadı...


** Melih Aşık / Milliyet*



*Engin Ardıç’ın neden durduk yerde anırmaya talip olduğunu şimdi anladınız mı?*


*(22.12.2008 / Selcan Taşçı / YENİüAğ GZT.)*

----------

